# CM9 to Classicnerd Discussion



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

CM9 to Classicnerd Discussion

Recently I have read a few posts that question how to do the switch from CM9 to Classicnerd. I made the reverse switch from Classicnerd to CM9 and used the following steps, which will work going to Classicnerd from CM9. I am still on CM9 and will stay with CyanogenMod, but for those that want to give Classicnerd a spin here you go.

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]Here are simple instructions:[/background]

Disclaimer I am not responsible for bricked, broken or borked TouchPads. Flashing this is YOUR choosing and takes it out of my hands! Happy Flashing!

*BEFORE YOU START MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR CURRENT ROM. This will be used if you want to go back to CM9.*

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]1. Download Classicnerd http://www.mediafire...dlhzbl1izshiiyp onto sdcard.[/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]2. Boot into recovery, CWM or TWRP[/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]3. Wipe dalvik 2x[/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]4. Wipe cache 2x[/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]5. Factory reset 2x (You can do 3-5 one more times just because)[/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]6. Flash moboot cleaner (clears all kernals) Located here http://classictomato...tga_uImages.zip[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] (this is on the cn website)[/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]7. Flash Classicnerd [/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]8. Flash latest gapps http://goo.im/gapps[/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]9. Wipe Cache and Dalvik one more time.[/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]10. Reboot and select Classicnerd. It will take a minute or two to boot but it should work fine. [/background]
[background=rgb(245,245,245)]The moboot cleaner gets rid of the extra kernels and you will only have Classicnerd. [/background]

*[background=rgb(245,245,245)]Moboot will not default into Classicnerd but that can be fixed by entering the following lines in terminal emulator:[/background]*

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]su[/background]

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]cd /boot[/background]

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]mount -o rw,remount /boot[/background]

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]echo CyanogenMod > moboot.default[/background]

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]This will set it to default after rebooting. Make sure to follow the entry correctly with the spaces.[/background]

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]*To use the file explorer moboot default method*:[/background]

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]es file explorer or ROM Toolbox/root files(phone looking icon)/boot/moboot.default(open with text editor)/type Classicnerd/save/reboot TP.[/background]

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]Now you will have Classicnerd.[/background]

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]Remember that we are here for each other, so please pass on any comments, fixes, tweaks and reports so all that are interested in Classicnerd can be up to date. [/background]

[background=rgb(245,245,245)]I would like to thank Leo, Tommytomatoe, Mindsplit and the rest of the Classicnerd Team for giving the TP another option. [/background]


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Reserved.


----------

